# Prom!



## BunnyLover (May 5, 2006)

I am so excited. I'm going to Prom on Saturday!The guy I'm going with is really sweet.I don't really knowhim that welland I'm looking forward to getting to knowhimbetter. What's really nice is that a few other people frommy church are going to the same Prom, so we're all going together. Thestrange thing is I'm starting to get really nervous!

Lissa


----------



## Nessa1487 (May 5, 2006)

Oh you'll have a great time! I went to prom withNathan. ( my husband ) back before we got married, last year. We had agreat time.  Do you already have your dress?










That'sus before prom last year. (The second picture isn't the best, BUtthat's how the whole thing looked!  )


----------



## BunnyLover (May 5, 2006)

I love your dress. Its so pretty! I already havemy dress, the shoes, necklace, etc. My date's sister is doing my hairtomorrow before the prom. So there is nothing for me to do now butwait. In our churchit is atradition fortheguys to wear their tuxes to church the next day. (There isalso ajoke that that is the one day out of the year they looknice, which isn't completely true.) So one of the other girls and I aregoing to wear our dresses too. Its too nice of a dress to wear justonce, plus it will make my hair look more normal. There is going to beso much hair spray in it that there will be no way I will be able towash it and dry it and be ready to leave at 8 AM after being out till 1AM.


----------



## Greta (May 5, 2006)

My school doesn't have a prom... *sniff*


----------



## maherwoman (May 5, 2006)

*WOW...what a great outfit!! I wishI could put together an outfit that nicely!! Cute that youmarried your high school sweetheart...how romantic! 

Nessa1487 wrote: *


> Oh you'll have a greattime! I went to prom with Nathan. ( my husband ) back before we gotmarried, last year. We had a great time.  Do you already have yourdress?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BunnyLover (May 5, 2006)

*Greta wrote: *


> My school doesn't have a prom... *sniff*


My school doesn't either,however thats because I'm homeschooled. But he invited me to his prom so I get to go to one!


----------



## Nessa1487 (May 5, 2006)

You were homeschooled too? lol amazing. I washomeschooled, but because my husband went to public school, he invitedme to go to his prom. I lived in Virginia, and he lived up here inwisconsin. So, I had to fly up here. But, it was worth the trip.


----------



## Greta (May 5, 2006)

YAY! fellow home-schoolers!! :great:


----------



## BunnyLover (May 5, 2006)

Wow other homeschoolers! It seems everywhere Igo I meet several homeschoolers. I guess we have the ability to searcheach other out.

Nessa~ That's so cool that you got to fly to another state just to go to a prom. You must have been so excited!


----------



## charlottes mum (May 5, 2006)

Your dress is really pretty


----------



## BunnyLover (May 8, 2006)

I had an amazing time. My date's sister did myhair (three hours!) and everyone complimented it all night. I think wepretty much danced the entire time, because my feet are still killingme. But that could also be because of the four inch heels I was in. OnSunday the two guys wore their tuxes and the two other girls and I woreour dress to church. Everyone was taking pictures, it was so much fun!


----------



## naturestee (May 8, 2006)

Wow do you look a lot like my friend Erica! Any chance you're Finnish?

Lovely dress. You look great!


----------



## Nessa1487 (May 8, 2006)

That's a really pretty dress!  glad you had a good time.


----------



## Linz_1987 (May 8, 2006)

Aww Im so glad you had a great time. 

You look so sweet together. 

I hope your date treated you well 

All the dresses are lovely!

The last time I wore a dress was when my mum dressed me lol. I really want to buy a dress though, they all look so nice. 
I dont normally wear dresses because I hate my body. But I really want to wear one 

Your all so lucky to have the figure.


----------



## KatyG (May 8, 2006)

Glad it went well. You look great.

I am now also going to marry my date I took to myprom. We had only been going out for a few weeksthen but now we have been together for four years.


----------



## Linz_1987 (May 8, 2006)

Aww how cute! I have tears in my eyes :inlove:Bless you all!


----------



## BunnyLover (May 8, 2006)

No, I'm not Finnish. Italian, Czech, French, Irish and many other things but as far as I know not Finnish. lol!

He treated me incredibly well. It wasour first dateandalso the first date both of us have ever had. I couldn'thave asked for a better night. Or first date.

You can't really see it from that picture but my hair was curled and ithad pink and black ribbons in it. It had so much hair spray in it thatit lasted all night, the 5 hours I slept, and till the next afternoonwhen I washed it out. I think she put almost a full can of hair sprayin it! But I felt so pretty and had an amazing time.

Lissa


----------



## Nessa1487 (May 9, 2006)

I feel your pain..My hair WILL not curl..thegirl I had do my hair used so much hair spray I thought I'd never getit to come out. lol


----------



## BunnyLover (May 10, 2006)

My hair actually does curl, but it is a reallyloose curl and the new curls wouldn't have stayed in for more than afew hours. I don't knowwhy, its strange. My hair and Ihavea never ending battle. She used so much hair spray toensure that curl would stay in, because I can never predict what itsgoing to do.

I've been talking with him and I'm pretty sure we both want to get toknow each other more. I'm so excited! This might be my first "real"relationship!


----------



## maherwoman (May 10, 2006)

HOW WONDERFUL!! It's so exciting whenyou meet that first someone...how wonderful. Don't you justfeel like you're on cloud nine?  

Your dress looked absolutely beautiful, as did you and yourhair.  You and your date look so great together,too!


----------



## BunnyLover (May 10, 2006)

*maherwoman wrote:*


> HOW WONDERFUL!! It's so exciting when you meetthat first someone...how wonderful. Don't you just feel likeyou're on cloud nine?
> 
> Your dress looked absolutely beautiful, as did you and yourhair.  You and your date look so great together,too!


Yes, I really do. I'vebeen sohappy I was actuallystarting to wonder if there was something wrong with me! Haha!

Thank you all so much for your complements. Everyone of themhas made me smile.


----------



## Wish (May 12, 2006)

Cool! My School just had prom a couple weeksago. I didn't go - didn't get asked. But I had fun at home with a pityparty. Very chocolatey ice cream. ^^ Excellent. 

We have a school dance tommorow, for end of the year - it'scalled D-Day, since the school's name is Dixie. I decided togo whether or not I get asked, and I didn't and I'm going anyways, ifmy parents decide I've caught up enough on homework enough, at least.Dumb busy work.


----------



## Linz_1987 (May 12, 2006)

Omg what a coinsidence. My college is having a Prom next month!

I hope my fiance can come with me as he doesnt go to my college. If he cant come I wont go either lol.

Im busy looking around for dresses, its all so exciting isnt it!

I have found some really nice dresses but they all are styled so youcant weara bra, and I HAVE to wear one or they will be at myknees lol. Its so annoying having big ***s, I dont know what men likeabout them :XUnfair! Im considering on trying one on thoughjust to see if it does really look that bad.


----------



## charlottes mum (May 14, 2006)

you look very pretty and i am glad you enjoyed it lol


----------



## Cinnabun (May 14, 2006)

awww.. my prom is on the 20th. iw as soppose togo with my boyfriend. but then he got deployed. i was so lookingforward to it also. because i LOOOOOOVE to dress up. and all that girlystuff. but since he is in Iraq i wont be going also.. and this yearit's on a BOAT! i wanted to go so badly. but it's all good, he saidhe'd make it up to me. 

you guys look great together


----------



## pamnock (May 19, 2006)

Daughter Steph's prom is tonight  She went with her boyfriend Robbie . . .


----------



## pamnock (May 19, 2006)

Actually, I should have said that it's "Robbie's" prom (Steph is homeschooled). . .


----------



## Pipp (May 20, 2006)

*pamnock wrote:*


> Actually, I should have said that it's "Robbie's" prom(Steph is homeschooled). . .



WOW, your daughter is gorgeous! 

It's so easy to tell she's your daughter, too, the resemblance is amazing! 

(Robbie's a looker, too!) 

Congrats on a lovely family.  


sas pipp :bunnydance:, dill and sherry :bunnyheart:bunny2and radar and darry :toastingbuns


----------



## Greta (May 20, 2006)

*Pippwrote:*


> sas pipp :bunnydance:, dilland sherry :bunnyheart:bunny2and radar and darry :toastingbuns



So, Sherry's not the FOSTERbun anymore, eh? 


:threadhijacked OK, now back to the topic...


----------



## Bunny B. (May 20, 2006)

Hi,

I am Home schooled too!

Allyoupeople in the pictures, look so gorgeous!


----------



## BunnyLover (May 25, 2006)

Pam, Steph looks so pretty! I love her dress. I hope she had a wonderfultime.

I just got my pictures back from prom onlyto discover I hadwasted 15 bucks. All of them came out blurred and streaked. You can'teven tell what the picture is of. I'm so disappointed... I guess I'lljust have to steal some pictures from my date and the other girls Iwent with. It's not that big of a deal but I stillwould haveliked to have my own come out... Oh well!Que sera, sera.

Lissa


----------



## MyBoyHarper (May 25, 2006)

I too was homeschooled! Gosh, lots of homeschooler's here... :tongue


----------



## pamnock (May 25, 2006)

*BunnyLover wrote:*


> Pam, Steph looks so pretty! I love her dress. I hope she hada wonderfultime.
> 
> I just got my pictures back from prom onlyto discover I hadwasted 15 bucks. All of them came out blurred and streaked. You can'teven tell what the picture is of. I'm so disappointed... I guess I'lljust have to steal some pictures from my date and the other girls Iwent with. It's not that big of a deal but I stillwould haveliked to have my own come out... Oh well!Que sera, sera.
> 
> Lissa




She did have a great time 

I know what you mean about the photos -- many of mine were blurredincluding the ones I took of her full length. They had photostaken at prom -- hope those turned out well.



Pam


----------



## pamnock (May 27, 2006)

Prom photos just came in  

I just can't believe howtime flies by and how much the kidshave grown. Looking at Steph, I just can't believe that I washer age when I got married shortly after my seniorprom.:shock: 

Hubby and I werewatching Matthew's T-ball game the othernight and reflecting on the fact thatnearly *20* yearsago my husband was coaching my oldest son's little leagueteam! Where have all those years gone???



Pam


----------



## BunnyLover (May 30, 2006)

Wow what a nice picture. I really like her dress, its a verynice colorfor her.


----------

